# Here's the message I get...



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

This is additional information about the hp pavilion 531w that I posted about yesterday. (DD came and took her compter that I was using so I'm now using the old slow laptop)

Windows keeps shutting down on my computer. It comes up with a blue screen that gives me the message below. 

I haven't installed any new hardware, software, or programs. I've done a distructive restore that set the computer back to factory shipped condition. It brought up the factory settings where I accepted the terms of use, etc. and finally got to the desktop. Then BAM! up comes this message. I've done this about 20 times over the past few weeks. Sometimes windows will work fine for a few hours/days/weeks and sometimes it dumps memory before the restore installion is complete. 

The repairman I took the computer to told me I need to replace the fans. They are working, but one is making some noise. The whole inside of the tower was loaded up with dust and lint, so I used a couple cans of air and blew it out as good as I could. It looks reallly clean now, but it still keeps shutting windows down and giving me the message below. 

Does the technical information tell why it's doing it? 



> A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
> 
> KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR
> 
> ...


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/ms793989.aspx


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

A few things I'd do :
- download and run "memtest" (it creates a boot floppy)
- download and run the Hitachi/IBM "Drive fitness test" (also creates a boot floppy)
- run chkdsk in repair mode
- use google to search for "KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR"

If the fans are noisy, I'd replace them - although it does not sound like an overheating problem.

How old is your computer?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You're looking at either bad memory or a bad mainboard. With the sudden onset of the problem it's most likely the mainboard. This isn't the bad news that it sounds like. You can probably find a mainboard for your processor (1.3 GHz Celeron) for about $25 at eBay.

But do yourself a favor and replace your moaning fans.


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmmm, my old HP didn't do quite that, but did quit working. It would start, switch to safe mode for some reason, then totally power down. My brother attempted wiping the hard drive and reinstalling factory settings, but it still messed up. Something about a bit of Windows (98) info missing :shrug: It's been in storage for the last 3 years, hoping to find a solution. When it started, no one had a clue what went wrong, not even a repair shop. Would they know by now?


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

The computer is a 2002 model running windows xp


Kung: I followed that link, but I don't understand a lot of what it says. I'm not real computer literate. :shrug: I don't know what "Parameters" means, I have no idea what "Lock Type" is, etc. This is like trying to read a foreign language for me. 


OntarioMan, I'll try to run chkdsk in repair mode if I can get it to run without the blue error page jumping in and interupting it. 

I'm actually using the computer right now. It let me boot up and even let me get online. I'm trying to hurry so I can get this posted before the blue screen shuts down windows again.

It doesn't shut down the computer, it only shuts down windows, then I have to turn the computer off, wait for it to cool down, then start it up again. 

Thanks for the help everyone. I'll try some of the things you've suggested and keep my fingers crossed.


ETA:  I tried to run chkdsk/f/r and it doesn't exist. Then I tried chkdsk/f and it doesn't exist either. I ran chkdsk and everything passed.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I believe there is a space between "chkdsk" and the "/r" - as in "chkdsk /r"

On a 2002 computer, I wouldn't rule out a bad hard drive. I've seen bad hard drives pass through chkdsk - as the drive works perfectly when it works, but just randomly stops working. Either way, a 6 year old hard drive is "end-of-life" - if you have any data on there which needs backing up, do it now. 

Download and run the "Drive Fitness Test" and the "Memtest". Since both of these create a boot floppy, you can run them on the system for hours testing either the drive or the memory. I often run memtest overnight to check systems memory.

Whatever turns out to be the problem, you have to ask yourself : is this computer worth investing any money into? A 5-6 year old Celeron 1.3ghz systems such as yours - they're usually not worth it - not with the current low price of off-lease or even new systems.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

If you have a desk fan you can try taking the side of the case off and running the desk fan into itat an angle to blow the heat away from the motherboard. If that works its a good bet that its a over heating problem that a new fan will help. It is also possible that your motherboard is getting ready to take a dive. It would be a good idea to back up your important stuff to cd.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I took the side off and have a fan blowing to keep it cool. So far it's working. 

I'll start a savings fund to replace this computer. It'll take a long time to save up for a new one so hopefully the fan blowing into the side of the case will keep it going for a while longer. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------

